

Relativity comes down to Earth - charlief
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100923/full/news.2010.487.html

======
js2
_But, he says, it "reminds people that the effects of relativity are actually
experienced in their daily lives, not just by scientists"._

If you enjoyed this article, surely you will enjoy _Einstein’s Dreams_:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einsteins_Dreams>

~~~
hga
Correct link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einstein%27s_Dreams>

------
gus_massa
Another application of special and general relativity outside the laboratory
is in the corrections to the GPS system.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Positioning_System#Relat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Positioning_System#Relativity)

